#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Como não permitir campo em branco?

## camiladrc

Boa noite!! Será que alguem pode me ajudar...

Tenho um pequeno cadastro em minha pagina e gostaria de saber como faço para não permitir que a pessoa que vai preenche-lo, deixe algum campo em branco.

Obrigada!!

----------


## nod3vic3

É só você verificar as informações antes de gravar no Banco de Dados. Se tiver algum campo em branco não grava e mostra o erro.

----------


## evandrofisico

como vc ta tratando os dados? php ou coisa parecida? vc pode verificar o valor da variável em php da seguinte forma em php:

if( ! isset($_POST["NOMEDOCAMPO"]) OR strlen($_POST["NOMEDOCAMPO"]) <1 )
{
echo "voce esqueceu de preencher o campo NOMEDOCAMPO";
}
fLoW

----------


## augusto_jdl

Vc pode testar com Javascript.
Segue abaixo um pequeno exemplo:



```
<html>
<head>
<script type='text/javascript'>
function validarCampos()
{
  if (document.cadform.nome.value="")
  {  
   alert("O preenchimento do campo nome é obrigatório");  
   return;
  }
 
  document.cadform.submit();
}
</script>
<head>
<body>
<form name=cadform>
 <input type='text' name=nome size=50 maxlenght=50>
 <input type='button' name=btn value='GRAVAR' onclick='validarCampos()'>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

----------


## camiladrc

Ola, 

Estou aprendendo agora e não consegui fazer, eheh. O formulario é em php.

Obrigada a todos!

----------

